# In line spinner and UL storage solved



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Stropped by Sportsmans Direct today. Asked John of he had any ideas about how to avoid the tangled mess with in line spinners, especially they UL stuff. He came up with this double sided gem, great quality and exactly the solution I needed to avoid untangling a ball of treble hooks every time I want to change baits you can see, it handles spoons and body baits as well.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Been using the small version for years when wading. Was the end of the rusted hook glob. No matter how hard I try to not over wade my vest, seems like I always do. Everything I fish with now goes in waterproof containers of some sort.


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Exactly what I use (in the smaller versions) for flies. Nice to see a larger size for spinning tackle. The Special Mate boxes are great for keeping a lot of lures/spoons tangle free, but are pretty bulky, not great for smaller boats and no help if you are wading.


----------

